# Tracking roadkill with new App is Wyoming’s newest wildlife pastime



## daveomak.fs (Mar 14, 2022)

*Tracking roadkill with new App is Wyoming’s newest wildlife pastime*
By Dan Flynn on March 14, 2022
Wyoming is unique for many reasons, not the least of which is its interest in its specific wild animals. No other state talks about the movement of Grizzy Bears, wolf…
Continue ReadingTracking roadkill with new App is Wyoming’s newest wildlife pastime


*FDA warns foreign and domestic companies about import violations*
By News Desk on March 14, 2022
_As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. _…
Continue ReadingFDA warns foreign and domestic companies about import violations


*Food safety conference returns to in-person status*
By News Desk on March 14, 2022
A major food safety meeting is set to take place at the end of March in Spain.
The Global Food Safety Initiative (GFSI) annual conference is back to in-person status and set for March 29…
Continue Reading


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 14, 2022)

Field dressing is not allowed on the roadway.
Well heck, that ruins it for me!
Jim


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2022)

I like the new Wyoming App.- more states need to do this.


----------

